# Bataleon 2014 Snowboards - New Boss Model, etc



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Diggin' it, Bataleon looks sick as always.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

this is definitely a big upgrade on all their graphics...except for the gulli, which I think is 70s hideous. 

The mirrored bird faces on the distortia is outstanding - wish they put that on a mens board. I never really liked white boards or skulls, but the airobic looks great, too. Boss is kinda rad.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

nice. loving my whatever this season:thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This is definitely the best year yet for Bataleon graphics. More art than graphic...looks like they're taking the Lib/Gnu/Capita route


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Hehe, I hate Lib's and especially Gnu's 'designs'. It's the first year I'm not as stoked of bataleons graphics.

Edit: Distortia looks sick!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone know what the extra set of holes are for on the omni? I'm guessing extra setback for powder.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Well if you look at it, they went a little more wild with the park/freestyle boards, and more clean/simple with the more freestyle/all-mountain/pow boards. Pretty good idea imo.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

bseracka said:


> Anyone know what the extra set of holes are for on the omni? I'm guessing extra setback for powder.


Yes. The extra backseat inserts are all about pow day setback.


----------



## Mjigga99 (Dec 4, 2012)

I love the look of the Boss, good job Bataleon


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*bataleon catalog*

hey guys, 
here is a digital copy of the 2013/14 bataleon catalog. enjoy! The evil twin looks good!.... for once.

Bataleon 2013/2014 Catalog


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

don't know why they dropped the undisputed. yeah, the omni is a very similar board, but is way too soft for all mtn/pow...hell, even the evil twin is stiffer


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Here are vids for the two new models in the Bataleon line:


----------



## Salt Lake Tahoe (Feb 19, 2013)

*Evil Twin Vs. Boss*

So I'm curious if there are any advantages in having the Evil Twin over the Boss? Obviously the evil twin is going to be cheaper, but with price aside...what are the differences between the two? Is the boss a little more stiff, snappy, and hard charging? Does the carbon make for it to be stronger and more poppy, and responsive without sacrificing flex and jibbing? Any info or experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Salt Lake Tahoe said:


> So I'm curious if there are any advantages in having the Evil Twin over the Boss? Obviously the evil twin is going to be cheaper, but with price aside...what are the differences between the two? Is the boss a little more stiff, snappy, and hard charging? Does the carbon make for it to be stronger and more poppy, and responsive without sacrificing flex and jibbing? Any info or experience would be appreciated.



The difference in the Boss is the carbon at the inserts which is designed to add edge grip for enhanced carvability and to notch up the pop as well. The Flex is designed to be the same.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

wired, if you had to compare bases on the cameltoe. How much difference would you notice in pow on extruded base as oppose to sintered. cant decide between cameltoe or unity whale.


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't know much about bataleon but the Boss looks sick and sounds like a Great board for my style of riding. Does anyone know how durable they are? 

The reason I ask is because I went from Never Summer to an Arbor Westmark this year and was seriously disappointed with the durability of the Arbor.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> wired, if you had to compare bases on the cameltoe. How much difference would you notice in pow on extruded base as oppose to sintered. cant decide between cameltoe or unity whale.


In pow, if they are both well waxed you would notice no difference based on base type alone.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

briancgrs said:


> I don't know much about bataleon but the Boss looks sick and sounds like a Great board for my style of riding. Does anyone know how durable they are?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I went from Never Summer to an Arbor Westmark this year and was seriously disappointed with the durability of the Arbor.


I am surprised to hear that about the Arbor board. What was the issue? Bataleon makes a good, strong board. 

STOKED!


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> I am surprised to hear that about the Arbor board. What was the issue? Bataleon makes a good, strong board.
> 
> STOKED!


The base has been gauged to the core of the board in several spots and I haven't ridden it any different or different locations, no noticeable rocks or anything, the topsheet dents and a bunch of chunks off of the topsheet. I have had my NS for 3 years and the westmark was brand new this season and already you would think the NS is newer than the arbor... Just hasn't been durable, getting that torn up in one season is crazy to me, especially since, like I said, the NS SL has lasted 3 years and is in considerably better condition.....


Anyways, enough complaining. Thanks for the info, I'm seriously considering the boss!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

briancgrs said:


> The base has been gauged to the core of the board in several spots and I haven't ridden it any different or different locations, no noticeable rocks or anything, the topsheet dents and a bunch of chunks off of the topsheet. I have had my NS for 3 years and the westmark was brand new this season and already you would think the NS is newer than the arbor... Just hasn't been durable, getting that torn up in one season is crazy to me, especially since, like I said, the NS SL has lasted 3 years and is in considerably better condition.....
> 
> 
> Anyways, enough complaining. Thanks for the info, I'm seriously considering the boss!


To be honest, bases are all very similar in regards to damage that will penetrate to the core. Some cheaper bases (extruded) can actually do a bit better there (and all are definitely easier to fix). Post up some photos of the damage if you can.


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> To be honest, bases are all very similar in regards to damage that will penetrate to the core. Some cheaper bases (extruded) can actually do a bit better there (and all are definitely easier to fix). Post up some photos of the damage if you can.


I'll try to later. It's not the same base as my NS though. Feels totally different, only way I can describe it is "fibery", and it doesnt hold wax very well either. This is last years westmark, I do know they changed bases from my model to the model that was released this year...

Btw thanks for the feedback... Maybe I have just been hitting rocks under the snow and not realizing it... I dunno

Side note.... Is the boss red on the base and the elephant? Or orange? In the pic it looks orange but the catalogue looks red?


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> To be honest, bases are all very similar in regards to damage that will penetrate to the core. Some cheaper bases (extruded) can actually do a bit better there (and all are definitely easier to fix). Post up some photos of the damage if you can.


Ok I can't figure out how to attach multiple photos but here's the strangest.. It's perpendicular to the board itself so I don't know how this could have happened... It's almost as if the lettering is trying to come out. My first reaction was it looks melted but I always wax my boards and have never melted one or had these weird issues.... And I can't seem to get the ptex to stay anywhere on the board. I've done it twice and taken it to the shop once thinking I was doing something wrong but the "fix" they did came out after a day of riding as well.....:icon_scratch:

Also what's with the little holes??? They are in a few spots on the base but only on the blue lettering...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

briancgrs said:


> Ok I can't figure out how to attach multiple photos but here's the strangest.. It's perpendicular to the board itself so I don't know how this could have happened... It's almost as if the lettering is trying to come out. My first reaction was it looks melted but I always wax my boards and have never melted one or had these weird issues.... And I can't seem to get the ptex to stay anywhere on the board. I've done it twice and taken it to the shop once thinking I was doing something wrong but the "fix" they did came out after a day of riding as well.....:icon_scratch:
> 
> Also what's with the little holes??? They are in a few spots on the base but only on the blue lettering...


Hi Brian,

You nailed it on the melting. If you hold heat on a diecut for too long they will seperate like this. It is essentially melting away the bond between the inlaid materials. The pickling is likely related (although I cannot say with certainty from the picture). It is possible to heat a base so that small bubbles form and collapse.


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> You nailed it on the melting. If you hold heat on a diecut for too long they will seperate like this. It is essentially melting away the bond between the inlaid materials. The pickling is likely related (although I cannot say with certainty from the picture). It is possible to heat a base so that small bubbles form and collapse.


That's crazy because I only turn the iron hot enough to melt the wax and not smoke.... Plus I would hope I'd notice doing that? But I must have, pretty sure the snow didn't melt it....

Hey so is the elephant on the boss and the base on the boss orange or red? The look orange in the pic but red in the catalogue?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

briancgrs said:


> That's crazy because I only turn the iron hot enough to melt the wax and not smoke.... Plus I would hope I'd notice doing that? But I must have, pretty sure the snow didn't melt it....
> 
> Hey so is the elephant on the boss and the base on the boss orange or red? The look orange in the pic but red in the catalogue?


OK, if you were joking, I want you to know that I did spend the last few minutes looking for an elephant in that graphic.


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> OK, if you were joking, I want you to know that I did spend the last few minutes looking for an elephant in that graphic.


HHahhahahahahahahahahahahaha

I'm sorry!!! I just looked quick, it's not an elephant, i seriously thought it was with a fast glance, it's some sort of color design on the top sheet. The design over the pictures. What I thought was an elephant is the blob, for lack of a better term, of color that is in the second and third pic down from the tip of the board.... Looks orange in the pic but red in the catalogue. I am just wondering which is it and if the base red and black or orange and black??

I think it's supposed to be a scary hand outline holding an apple...at second look


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought it was a Tomato. Not quite sure why  The samples at the show were not true red. They were more like the pic than the catalog. I would not consider that too heavily, though as there is a lot of time spent sorting color for final production that happens after SIA.


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok thanks!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a question about the camel toe. If the board is meant to be ridden in pow, how come its so soft? I mean, big mtn boards are always stiff... Also, how is the camel on groomers? How is their extruded base? Would you think that camel would compliment my lobster freestyle (ET)? Any big changes from 2013 models?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

lots of powder boards are not stiff.... I do not work in the industry but I understand basic physics. The idea behind a powder board is to keep the nose up and out of the powder which in turn planes the rest of the board/rider up. By making a board softer you allow the pressure the snow creates to bend the board in an upwards direction increasing the nose lift and enabling a greater degree of float. Does that make sense?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> lots of powder boards are not stiff.... I do not work in the industry but I understand basic physics. The idea behind a powder board is to keep the nose up and out of the powder which in turn planes the rest of the board/rider up. By making a board softer you allow the pressure the snow creates to bend the board in an upwards direction increasing the nose lift and enabling a greater degree of float. Does that make sense?


Yeah, i get that. But how is it stiff enough to be a pow board when people start throwing temselfs of cliffs and huge drops? Wouldnt it just buck?


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

The Cameltoe and the Omni are both a 5 on the flex scale. I rode an Omni (soft version of the Undisputed) a couple years ago in 2 ft of powder and it would sometimes just kinda fold up in turns. As much as I love Bataleon, they never were much in the way of pow boards.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Agreed but I think you are mistaking the two items. Pow board doesnt equal free ride board. Just like jib board doesnt equal big jumps. Even though they are in the same area of riding the design of them is slightly different. I ride an undisputed as my pow board and it works well for me, but it isnt classified as a pow board it is a freeride board. It is stiff and i can go off cliffs and bid drops with it. That doesnt mean I would take a pow board off of the same stuff.

Most people use powder boards on fairly mellow terrain since most people ride mellow terrain in general, when riding mellow terrain float is the most important feature on a pow board, once the terrain gets steep you are going to float on anything and the shape of a pow board becomes less important.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

So cat sking and heli sking is what i would take camel out for. Sick, imma pick up a camel toe in 158. Probably gonna pick up a goliath next year


----------



## littlcor (Nov 30, 2011)

*Camel Toe Info*

I have a (2008) 161W Goliath, (2012) 164 Omni, and a 158 Camel Toe.

Performance: 
80% of the time I ride it's powder days in Japan (Deep but not extremely steep). The Camel toe has performed amazing for me. I have found that it seems to have equal to if not more float than my Omni did in the pow, but the main advantage of it is that it's very maneuverable through trees. It seems to perform well on groomers and it has a decent side cut for carving in between my tree runs.

Durability:
I have taken two hard hits on my base (1 minorly exposed the core). Both of them were very easy to repair and turned out amazing. The tail has taken some hits on trees, and is beginning to chip at the topsheet, but it's expected.

My friend and I swapped boards (Jones Hovercraft 156), and they are remarkably similar boards. I didn't notice much difference in float at all. Another thing to consider... The Camel toe seems to have 0 TBT in it's tail.

I have noticed my Omni do the "nose fold" in some of my turns. It's really kind of weird but I am fairly certain it's due to poor riding and not board performance.

Short clip of the type of terrain I ride with my Camel Toe:
Rusutsu Feb 2013 - YouTube


----------



## brocklee24 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a question about the GW, i need a pretty soft park board for presses and butters, but still have lots of effortless pop. I was thinking the global warmer. Does any one have experience on this bored?


----------



## tricky (Jun 17, 2013)

*Camel toe or Unity Whale*



extra0 said:


> don't know why they dropped the undisputed. yeah, the omni is a very similar board, but is way too soft for all mtn/pow...hell, even the evil twin is stiffer



I totally agree after riding a Omni for a couple of years I then upgraded to an undisputed earlier this year the board was so much stiffer and faster totally loved it then I find out Bataleon have dropped it, maybe it’s because of the white gold range of high end Boards that Bataleon have introduced ?
I rode Niseko in feb and had an amazing time on my Unity whale but I was considering changing to a Camel toe for next year any views ?


----------



## littlcor (Nov 30, 2011)

I absolutely loved my Camel Toe for Jpow. It rode very similar to my friend's Hovercraft. I also own an Omni 164 that was my previous 'pow board', but it has been collecting dust since I started riding my 158 Camel. It's way more responsive in trees, and it give me more than enough float (190lbs). With the extruded base and a fresh wax job, I was blazing past everybody on the flats as well.

This is my camel in Rusutsu/Moiwa, if you're bored you can check it out. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5ILvo3a2o0


----------



## Rogier158 (Dec 15, 2011)

springfield??


----------

